# [EVDL] Rinehart controllers and EVO electric Motor running in the KillaJoule!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bill,
Congratulations! Please let us know how things go at WOS in October.

Regards,

John Nicholson
www.evalbum.com/2672

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/New-Lipo-Cells-Shown-at-EVCCON-tp3850015p3857443.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That is awesome! I can't wait to see it moving. 

I'm also excited to hear that the motor and controller is working well together. My next conversion might also use the EVO AFM-240. It would be in a car though... 

corbin



> Bill Dube wrote:
> 
> > Spun up the gorgeous EV Electric model 240 motor with two Rinehart
> > Motion Systems model PM100DZ controllers this evening. (They are all
> ...


----------

